# Versandzeiten Rose



## fabi.e (17. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe am Montag eine Email von Rose bekommen, dass mein Uncle Jimbo soeben versandt wurde.

Mit einem Link zu dem DHL-Tracking... 
Beim Tracking steht es nun seit Montag auf "Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt. "
Habe heute mit Rose gesprochen und die meinten, das Bike hat das Haus verlassen, ich solle noch warten.
Bei DHL angerufen, die sagten, dass ich bitte spätestens Donnerstag einen Nachforschantrag stellen soll. Über das Paket sind noch keine weiteren Informationen eingegangen.
Dauert das bei denen immer so lange? Muss ich mir sorgen machen?
Normalerweise kenn ich es von DHL so, dass der Versandvorgang eigentlich innerhalb von einem Tag abgeschlossen ist.

Hmm... was habt ihr bei dem Versand eurer Räder für Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. April 2012)

Sperrgut dauert ca. 3-5 Tage und die Anzeige bei DHL ist nicht 100%ig bei Speergut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (17. April 2012)

Am Montag versandt?

Wir haben Dienstag...

Warte mindestens die Woche ab, wenns dann immer noch net kommt, kann man mal nachfragen...


----------



## fabi.e (17. April 2012)

Ja das es heute da ist, hab ich ja auhc noch nicht erwartet... aber das sich wenigstens mal etwas an dem DHL status tut...


----------



## T0niM0ntana (19. April 2012)

Moin,

sowas aenliches hab ich auch mal erleben duerfen.

Etwas im Netz bestellt was als Sperrgut versandt wurde und dann ewig drauf gewartet.
Beim nachforschen und nachdem ich es dann nach gut 9 Tagen erhalten habe stellte sich dann raus, das in einem Verteilerzentrum irgend ein Geraet womit die Sperrgutsendungen erfasst/gescannt/whatever werden defekt war. Das Ersatzgeraet oder die Reparatur hat erst gedauert und dann die Abarbeitung der angesammelten Sperrgutsendungen :kotz:


----------



## Kriwo (23. April 2012)

Bei mir war das immer recht unterschiedlich. Mal ging es ganz flott innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen, manchmal dauerte es aber auch über eine Woche. Ich hatte teilweise das Gefühl, dass das Paket hier vor Ort im Verteilerzentrum solange steht, bis es irgendwann gut ins Auto bzw. zur Route passt. Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht - die Pakete stehen genau im Flur vom DHL-Transporter, und an alles andere was links und rechts in den Regalen steht kommt man nicht bzw. kaum noch dran.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (24. April 2012)

Ach hier gabs ja nen extra Thread zum Thema...

also ich warte seit heute auch auf mein Paket, Sendungsverfolgung ergibt noch nix, weil heute Vormittag offenbar erst verschickt wurde.

Bin gespannt wann ich bei der DHL Sendungsverfolgung was sehen kann und wie lange es dauert.


----------



## Piktogramm (24. April 2012)

DHL Sendungsverfolgung bei Sperrgut ist total Witzig. Mein letztes online gekauftes Rad hat mehr von Deutschland gesehen als ich und das sicher nicht weil ich zu wenig Unterwegs bin  Hat nur 3 Wochen gedauert


----------



## Deleted 224116 (24. April 2012)

Also bei mir kam jetzt die erste Meldung in der Sendungsverfolgung, dass die Daten übermittelt wurden. Innerhalb eines Tages klingt das nachvollziehbar.
Bisher läuft alles nach Plan wie es aussieht!


----------



## Example03 (5. Mai 2012)

*[FONT="]Erfahrungen mit ROSE Versand[/FONT][/U][/B][/CENTER]
[/CENTER]
  [FONT="]MÃ¶chte hier meine schlechten Erfahrungen und Probleme mit Rose Versand schildern,um interessierte Biker vor gleichem Problem zu schÃ¼tzen. 

[/FONT]Â· [FONT="]Nach 4 Monaten Speichen gebrochen , falsche Speichen wurden zugeschickt â [COLOR=red]5 Tage [/COLOR]Lieferzeit 
[/FONT][FONT=Symbol]Â· [/FONT][FONT="]Wieder Speichen gebrochen Rad eingeschickt - 25 Tage bei Rose 
[/FONT]Â· [FONT="]Nach 5 Monaten Bremse defekt eingeschickt -[COLOR=red]16 Tage[/COLOR] bei Rose 
[/FONT][FONT=Symbol]Â· [/FONT][FONT="]Nach 6 Monaten RÃ¤der defekt eingeschickt , bekam neuen LRS - 21 Tage bei Rose 
[/FONT]Â· [FONT="]Nach 14 Monaten Bremse versagt kpl. Eingeschickt â [COLOR=red]26 Tage [/COLOR]bei Rose 
[/FONT][FONT=Symbol]Â· [/FONT][FONT="]Nach 20 Monaten Gabel defekt â 49 Tage bei Rose 
[/FONT]Â· [FONT="]Gabel kommt defekt vom Service zurÃ¼ck, wieder eingeschickt- [COLOR=red]33 Tage [/COLOR]bei Rose 
[B]Diese Wartezeiten sind vÃ¶llig inakzeptabel.[/B]


Fahre tÃ¤glich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, [B][U][COLOR=red]durch âROSEâ[/COLOR][/U][/B] war ich insgesamt ein [B][COLOR=red]halbes Jahr[/COLOR][/B] gezwungen [B][COLOR=red]âÃffentliche Verkehrsmittel â[/COLOR][/B]zu nutzen und zu bezahlen, auÃerdem war mein Hobby ohne Rad nicht mÃ¶glich

Also werde ich jetzt wohl mein Rose-gepflegtes âVersende-Radâ privat verkaufen, und mir etwas Ordentliches zulegen![/FONT]
  [B][COLOR=black][FONT="]Beim HÃ¤ndler nebenan bekommt man mal unkompliziert Hilfe, Teile im Tausch, oder ein Leihrad. Bei Rose bekommt man nur Frust, ein Fahrrad bezahlt zu haben, aber nicht benutzen zu kÃ¶nnen.[/FONT][/COLOR]**[FONT="]Aus Schaden wird man klug! ....leider![/FONT]*​​


----------



## Deleted 224116 (5. Mai 2012)

Das hört sich nicht gut an, tut mir leid dass du so schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast.

Aber ich schätze, dass es sich hier um einen Einzelfall handelt, denn in der Hochsaison sind die Versandzeiten eben eventuell etwas länger - das ist dann aber bei jedem Versandhändler so.

Deswegen würde ich mein Bike jetzt auch nicht im Sommer zur Wartung schicken, wenn es nicht gerade defekt ist.
Eher im Herbst / Winter, wo ich weiß, dass es nicht so ewig dauert.

Mein Bike kam eine ganze Woche früher als geplant bei mir an und von daher kann ich deine Erfahrungen erstmal nicht teilen... bin gespannt wielange das mit dem Service mal dauert, wenn mein Bike in die Wartung muss.

Bis jetzt bin ich von ROSE aber sehr angetan und würde immer wieder dort bestellen.

Und 2 Jahre ist ja schon ziemlich lange her, vielleicht hat sich in der Zeit einiges getan...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Example03 (5. Mai 2012)

Das Rad ist jetzt 2 Jahre, die heftigen Wartezeiten sind vom neuesten Stand!!!
Also der Rose Service "Live"


----------



## -MIK- (5. Mai 2012)

Nun ja, ich fühle da echt mit Dir, hatte mit meinem Werks ES 700 auch einen steinigen Leidensweg. Allerdings hat Rose sich jedes Mal vorbildlich verhalten, mir wurde vor Ort immer mit Neuteilen geholfen und letzt endlich zu einem großzügigen Angebot ein Jimbo angeboten. 

Für mich ein absoluter Einzelfall, krass, gar keine Frage aber sicherlich kein Paradebeispiel für den Roseservice.

Um den Thread hier nicht zu vermüllen, würde ich vorschlagen, die Diskussion in den "Erfahrungen mit ROSE" Thread zu verlegen.


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Mai 2012)

Erst mal ist es immer ärgerlich wenn was nicht so läuft wie es laufen sollte.



Solange ich aber nur eine seite kenne, werd ich ganz bestimmt nicht partei ergreifen.

Ich würde mir heute auch kein Rose mehr kaufen, hat aber andere gründe.

Zum händler von neben an kann ich nur sagen das die mit total überzogenen preisen arbeiten und teilweise absolut nicht up to date sind.


Cheers
George


----------



## Deleted 224116 (5. Mai 2012)

Example03 schrieb:


> Das Rad ist jetzt 2 Jahre, die heftigen Wartezeiten sind vom neuesten Stand!!!
> Also der Rose Service "Live"



Sorry aber ein Bike dass schon gar nicht mehr verkauft wird...
Das ist für mich nicht "live".
Alles ab 2011 und später könnte man mit Wohlwollen noch als "aktuell" bezeichnen.


----------



## zelar (9. Mai 2012)

Also bei den Wartezeiten kann ich nur sagen: Hab mein Rad am 29.04.12 Bestellt. Am 19.6.12 sollte es spätestens in Produktion gehen. Und ich rechne mal mit 5 Werktagen Lieferzeit. Sollte sich dies Bestätigen Ost das noch im Ramen. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit Bestellungen während der Saison?


----------



## 230691 (11. Mai 2012)

Wie ist eignetlich der Ablauf vom zusammen bauen des Bikes bis zur Auslieferung?
Also was bekomme ich für e-mails oder wie schaut der Versandstatus unter "Mein Konto" aus?

Ich sitze sooo auf heiße Kohlen

Habe am 05.04 den unterschriebenen Vertrag zu denen geschickt.
Am 29.04 schließlich das Geld überwiesen worauf hin sich der Versandstatus auf 
Versandstatus: in Bearbeitung 
geändert hat.

unter vorrausichtlicher Liefertermin stand bis vor 3 Tage noch "14.05.2012"
mittlerweile steht da "in ca. 1 Woche"

Ich drehe noch durch
War doch schon seit der Testfahrt in Willingen am 02.04 nicht mehr im Wald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (11. Mai 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Wie ist eignetlich der Ablauf vom zusammen bauen des Bikes bis zur Auslieferung?
> Also was bekomme ich für e-mails oder wie schaut der Versandstatus unter "Mein Konto" aus?
> 
> Ich sitze sooo auf heiße Kohlen
> ...



Hi,

also ich glaub ich hab zu Beginn mehrere Mails bekommen mit Abstand von wenigen Tagen... eine Bestätigung... dann eine Bestätigung dass die Montage begonnen hat... und eine dass das Geld eingegangen ist, also ich überwiesen hatte.
Fast 3 Wochen ist praktisch gar nix passiert am Status und dann wars fertig.


----------



## marcy2 (20. Mai 2012)

Mir ist Samstag was komisches passiert. Ich hatte ja mein rad am 10.04. eingeschickt, weil Gabel defekt, Vorderradnabe hat Spiel und so, da kurz bevor Garantie abläuft. Rose haben die Gabel zu Toxoholic geschickt und die Verzögerung der Reparatur lag angeblich nur an Toxo.
Also Samstag kam endlich das Paket. Dachte, oh mein Bike ist ganz schön geschrumpft. Steht da so ein kleiner Karton vor mir und da ist tatsächlich nur die Fox-Gabel drinne. Ham´se tatsächlich vergessen, dass da noch ein komplettes Bike drangehört. Wieder eingepackt und hingeschickt, hätte ich auch selbst montieren können, aber der Servicetechniker meinte, ich soll die Gabel wieder zurückschicken. Na, ob ich mein Rad nochmal wieder bekomme. Sind immerhin schon paar Wochen.
Eigentlich war ich mit dem Service immer zufrieden. Naja, kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (21. Mai 2012)

marcy2 schrieb:


> Mir ist Samstag was komisches passiert. Ich hatte ja mein rad am 10.04. eingeschickt, weil Gabel defekt, Vorderradnabe hat Spiel und so, da kurz bevor Garantie abläuft. Rose haben die Gabel zu Toxoholic geschickt und die Verzögerung der Reparatur lag angeblich nur an Toxo.
> Also Samstag kam endlich das Paket. Dachte, oh mein Bike ist ganz schön geschrumpft. Steht da so ein kleiner Karton vor mir und da ist tatsächlich nur die Fox-Gabel drinne. Ham´se tatsächlich vergessen, dass da noch ein komplettes Bike drangehört. Wieder eingepackt und hingeschickt, hätte ich auch selbst montieren können, aber der Servicetechniker meinte, ich soll die Gabel wieder zurückschicken. Na, ob ich mein Rad nochmal wieder bekomme. Sind immerhin schon paar Wochen.
> Eigentlich war ich mit dem Service immer zufrieden. Naja, kann ja mal passieren.


 
Hallo Marcy2,

wir entschuldigen uns für diesen Fehler, so etwas darf natürlich nicht passieren. Kannst du uns bitte in einer persönlichen Nachricht deine Kunden- und die Auftragsnummer zukommen lassen? Wir möchten dem Fall gerne nachgehen.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------

